# USA Trains Heavywieghts



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

There is a short video on the USA Trains website of the new heavyweight passenger cars, I think they look great. Go to the passenger car page then click on to heavyweight passenger cars to view video.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, they sure look nice, nice full length. Always wished that Aristo had just added the last 8 feet to their models.






Greg - 70


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder why no full baggage car?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, weird, I'd make a full baggage before a combine:










Greg - 69 (that was a good year)


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I will get four or five cars to set up a local passenger to run behind my S.P. GS1 northern. Perfect match. 
Old post. ................. http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/68282-southern-pacific-gs-1-northern-kitbash.html


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aristo-Craft Heaavyweight Baggage Car*

*Paul:*

*Your query, "Wonder why no full baggage car?" prompts a chuckle and some humorous memories.*

*I think you have been around the layout several times by now so it is likely you will recall the constant hue and cry raised by the unwashed masses regarding Uncle Lewis' failure to produce a full baggage car for Aristo-Craft's heavies. It seemed nearly every new thread on the A/C forum contained language about this glaring omission and I was always in the forefront singing the praises of a bright, new passenger.*

*For the most part our disappointments went unheeded until--SURPRISE--there in the corner of the show room sat a pallet of various roadname baggage cars. Quietly, and without fanfare, Lewis had produced the long-desired baggage car in a variety of road names. These cars were to be sold immediately after the opening bell rang for the Perry, GA show. In talking with Lewis, the major problem was, as often is, the cost of research, design, engineering, material prices and all manner of things regarding the production of a Gauge #1 car. He admitted to me that he had changed his mind and, without any hint, allowed his staff and manufacturer to produce the full baggage car for release during his show to quiet the restless natives. It worked for a little while but I know G-gaugers who complain lo these many years later that A/C did not produce enough to meet demand. This was one of those situations were "snooze you loose" and I made certain I was early in line to buy a Southern baggage. Fate stepped in not so long afterwards and Lewis & Company was no more forever sealing the impossibility of ever meeting demand.*

*Uncle Ro's thinking may parallel Lewis' thoughts and decided a full baggage car is not really necessary, who knows? Then again, such a passenger car may eventually become available--about the same time as another smoothside Amtrak production run is made, which probably means never.*

*Bob Fasnacht*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One reason presented was that instead of making an RPO car and a baggage car, a combine (RPO & baggage) was one less car to design and produce, and of course the hope was that people would buy multiples of coaches and sleepers.

Greg - 66 (ahh route 66)


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Well folks it looks like Mr grumpy is about to strike again:

I find it very good fun to have a Frenchman (although I have lived in the States for 9 years and been a permanent resident...) point out to our knowledgeable readers that the "combine" is actually a baggage club car (smoker)! this product of the Pullman company was a staple on many important all pullman (or sleeper) extra fare trains of the heavyweight era and to quote Joe Welsh in his excellent book on the Broadway limited (with photo page 55) " was typically a male bastion where sports and business were discussed in a haze of smoke from good cigars and the attentive gaze of a pullman attendant who dispensed refreshments". 
Which is absolutely different from a combine coach car. You will surely agree.

So not content to help out with info on our European Orient express I am happy to help out those who never saw the heavyweight era. 

I understand that model railroad magasines nowadays, have a hard time publishing articles over four pages of text. Now I know why... Reading about the prototype should be an enjoyment to any railfan.

By the way it seems that USA trains copied the consist of the former and much lamented J & M XXth century - Broadway limited cars made in 1/32 scale in the 1980s.
Folks can rejoice in knowing that they can now make up a great name or extra fare train of the heavyweight era, albeight in 1/29th scale.
Mr grumpy


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I received this information from a member who no longer posts on this forum. It does answer my question.

To answer your question, USA Trains seem to have actually taken the time to model their cars on real Pullman car information, and actually used the correct names on the Pullman cars. (I have looked no further than that for the other railroads listed)
The Club Buffet Baggage appears to be Pullman plan 3951
The Sleepers are 8 section/1 drawing room/2 compartment cars to plan 3979
The 10 section - Observation car is to plan 3521
The Dining car 'seems' to be a rebuilt version of plan 3952
So, as you know the Pullman company was in the business of making money from passengers spending money, and therefor as far as I know never built Baggage cars that didn't carry passengers as well.
I hope that helps answer your question


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the idea of a car for smoking cigars!










Thanks for the info Paul, nice to see the "provenance" of the USAT cars.

Greg


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes it does look like they did their homework for the research.


----------



## bonzo1953 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was getting all excited about Gage 1 heavyweight coaches becoming available until I learned that they are 1:29 scale.
I wish some 1:32 scale heavyweights would become available.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Have these USA Trains Heavyweight actually shipped?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, since I didn't get an answer here, I got the info elsewhere.
What I got is that the current expectation is availability at end of April.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Some in April, some in May. I think it is still a wait and see.


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I can’t wait, really looking forward to these.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

bonzo1953 said:


> I was getting all excited about Gage 1 heavyweight coaches becoming available until I learned that they are 1:29 scale.
> I wish some 1:32 scale heavyweights would become available.


Don't be looking at USA Trains for 1/32

I know this is an old post.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Any late word on heavyweight delivery?


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I asked at the at York on Sat. Ro said about 3 months. I have an eight car set of New York Centrals on order.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That is what he has told us last week.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So the Apri/May dates are now inaccurate?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> So the Apri/May dates are now inaccurate?


As we used to say at my last place of employment: "What year?".


----------

